# Planning next cycle - Test Prop / NPP / Masteron



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 27, 2010)

Going to do an 8 week blast starting in a couple of weeks using all short ester compounds.

Test Prop @ 100mg ED (700mg EW)
NPP @ 75mg ED (525mg EW)
Masteron Prop @ 75mg ED (525mg EW)

I have read that Masteron will help keep estrogen and prolactin in check by occupying the receptor sites that they bind to. But just to be safe I am going to be running Prami during cycle and I am trying to decide on whether I should run Aromasin or Arimidex while on cycle. 

I have been affected by the Arimidex rebound before, and I have never tried Aromasin in my life, so I am hoping people can shine some light on my situation here.

What are the typical doses of Prami for a cycle like this, and do you think I should run Arimidex or Aromasin and at what dosage do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 27, 2010)

GenXXL has a blend called OLM300 that has those three compounds 100mg/ml each. With such a low dose I do not think you will need prami you may want to have it on hand if you are prone, but I think  Aromasin or Arimidex will be enough I like aromasin myself I take 12.5mg eod. But everyone is different you may not need that or you may need more


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 27, 2010)

Thunder46 said:


> GenXXL has a blend called OLM300 that has those three compounds 100mg/ml each. With such a low dose I do not think you will need prami you may want to have it on hand if you are prone, but I think  Aromasin or Arimidex will be enough I like aromasin myself I take 12.5mg eod. But everyone is different you may not need that or you may need more



Thanks but I already have all my gear. What do you mean such a low dose?
What do you recommend running them at ??


----------



## Thunder46 (Nov 27, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Thanks but I already have all my gear. What do you mean such a low dose?
> What do you recommend running them at ??


 Sorry my mistake they are not low dose that is what I would run too


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2010)

If gyno prone I would go 25mg aromasin daily. 

1mg of Prami daily but start low and work your way up. Prami may knock you out the first few doses.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the cycle, looks good and clean.  And 700mg of test prop is not what I would call a low dose for most.  You are correct about what you said about mast.  

I always use adex, how much I use depends on the cycle.  Like you, I have never used aromasin, it's stronger than adex, that's for sure, but adex has always worked well for me.  So I'm not sure if I want to fix something that ain't broke.

Still, after reading newer studies....I would opt for aromasin my next time around at 25mg ED if you are worried about gyno.  Another thing I like about your cycle is that you can start PCT much sooner than if you were using all longer esters.  More pinning, but you glide into PCT much easier, IMHO.

Lastly, I'd keep away from all blends.  If you want a blend, do it yourself.  Who knows how accurate the doses are in the blends.  Anyway, good luck with your blast....it should be a "blast"! 


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 27, 2010)

Heavy beat me again!


/V


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> If gyno prone I would go 25mg aromasin daily.
> 
> 1mg of Prami daily but start low and work your way up. Prami may knock you out the first few doses.



Great, thanks for your expert advice 
How low should I be starting? I got some liquid prami on the way, so I can dose it however I want.



VictorZ06 said:


> I like the cycle, looks good and clean.  And 700mg of test prop is not what I would call a low dose for most.  You are correct about what you said about mast.
> 
> I always use adex, how much I use depends on the cycle.  Like you, I have never used aromasin, it's stronger than adex, that's for sure, but adex has always worked well for me.  So I'm not sure if I want to fix something that ain't broke.
> 
> ...



Gyno is something I have dealt with 3 times in the past. And twice, Adex did nothing to help me, which of course led me to believe it was progesterone related. And the third time, it took an extremely strong dose of Adex to knock it out (2mg ED). .

So I am excited to see what Aromasin does for me this time around, but again I will still run the Prami along side. And hopefully the Masteron will help me with my libido issues that I experienced on Tren.... 

Customs snatched up my caber and prami at the border, so.... I ran my Tren cycle without it and paid the price. Not this time though !

Thanks for the kind words Victor  !


----------

